# HELP: Doubt in "Family members" in EOI



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

Dear All,

I have submitted EOI for 190 VISA class. I have a doubt in number of Family Members.

For background, I have a small family of three... myself, my spouse and my mother (a divorcee).

My plan is that once I will get the 190 VISA along with my spouse, I will move to Australia, look for a job and once I will be settled I will call my spouse and my mother.

As of now, I have submitted my EOI as below.



> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? *Yes*
> How many family members? *1* (I am not sure if this count is including my spouse or members excluding my spouse)
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? *Yes*


Which is better :-
a) To include my mother in EOI
b) Apply her VISA (not sure of the subclass) afterwards

Please suggest. Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

I don't have the screen in front of me, but as I recall the "How many family members" question at that point in the questions refers to how many family members would be included in a future application, so if your wife and mother are not included now, that would be 2 - best to double check the instructions on that screen though.

Re: accompanying mother, you would need to make sure that you can establish your mother as being dependent on you. Additionally, keep in mind that as a dependent she will have to have a health exam before you migrate, whether she migrates with you or later. Should she fail the health criteria, it would likely mean that the visa would not be granted for all of you - it's the awful "one fails, all fail" rule that applies to the health criteria for migrating permanent resident visa applicants.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> I don't have the screen in front of me, but as I recall the "How many family members" question at that point in the questions refers to how many family members would be included in a future application, so if your wife and mother are not included now, that would be 2 - best to double check the instructions on that screen though.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Mark. This was really useful. I think I would depend on tourist VISA for her and see if things change in future.

What about tourist VISA ? Do you have an idea what is the max duration one can stay on tourist VISA and when can one apply again after the duration of the tourist VISA ends.

Regards.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Generally visitor visas are for a 6 to 12 month period, with 3 months maximum for each stay. May be multiple-entry, may not be, depends on the specific case.

One thing that's important is to make sure to declare all of your family members on the application, even if they are not migrating (indicate which ones are migrating with you, and which are not). If you leave family members off of your initial application, it may be very difficult or impossible to add them later. 

Whether your mother would be a member of your family unit or not would depend on whether your mother is dependent on you for basic needs such as food, shelter, clothes (expenses for these items). If she is not, then she would generally not be a dependent and would have to come on a parent, etc visa which can be expensive and involve long waits in many cases. You may want to consider having your case reviewed by a Registered Migration Agent so you can work out a long-term plan for how you are going to represent your dependents, etc on the visa application, especially how you wish to list your mother on the application, etc.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> Generally visitor visas are for a 6 to 12 month period, with 3 months maximum for each stay. May be multiple-entry, may not be, depends on the specific case.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, I will be careful while filling VISA application. Probably, I will take your advice at that point of time. I saw your website off late.

Regards.


----------



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> Generally visitor visas are for a 6 to 12 month period, with 3 months maximum for each stay. May be multiple-entry, may not be, depends on the specific case.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

There is no option in the eVISA 190 form to declare members which are NOT migrating with me. Also, will my mother be counted as dependent on me, if I have a home loan running and the monthly installment is beyond her salary figures.

I am just trying to get the facts right, so that I might be able to get her considered for a multiple entry tourist VISA later which allows a maximum stay of 12 months. and then once I get PR (after two years), I will apply her Parent VISA.

Basically, I am just looking for a way out to get her with me for the maximum time.

Any suggestions.

Regards.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Re: whether your mother is a dependent, can you comment on her dependency on you for food, clothing an shelter? 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> Re: whether your mother is a dependent, can you comment on her dependency on you for food, clothing an shelter?
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I cannot say for food or clothing BUT yes for shelter, as her pension (next year) would be less than the amount of monthly installment of home loan. 
Will this make any difference. ?

Regards.


----------

